# Mexico used to be a nice place



## Polishprince (Nov 6, 2021)

A lot of Americans used to want to go there to work, earn a living.

This afternoon, there is a film on TV later about 3 Americans who go to Cucaracha , Mexico to open a beauty salon, (with hilarious consequences).

But the story made sense, as the traffic on the southern US border went both ways.









						Cookoo Cavaliers (Short 1940) - IMDb
					

Cookoo Cavaliers: Directed by Jules White. With Curly Howard, Larry Fine, Moe Howard, Dorothy Appleby. The stooges are three fish peddlers who, looking for a new business opportunity, open a beauty salon south of the border. Their first customers are some chorus girls from a local night club...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 6, 2021)

Wow, 80 years ago.

WWII was just starting to come to a boil.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2021)

When was Mexico a nice place, before the US invaded in 1846?


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 6, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Wow, 80 years ago.
> 
> WWII was just starting to come to a boil.




During the Roosevelt Depression,  people like these fish peddlers who couldn't make a living in California sometimes went south.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> A lot of Americans used to want to go there to work, earn a living.
> 
> This afternoon, there is a film on TV later about 3 Americans who go to Cucaracha , Mexico to open a beauty salon, (with hilarious consequences).
> 
> ...


well, maybe...but obviously not that nice because they all want to come here


----------



## harmonica (Nov 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> When was Mexico a nice place, before the US invaded in 1846?


they started it


----------



## Canon Shooter (Nov 6, 2021)

Back in the early 2000's, we used to go from San Diego south into Baja. We'd bypass Tijuana, which has always been a slum, and go down to Ensenada, Rosarito and Puerto Nuevo, primarily.

Puerto Nuevo was a great place to go for a lobster lunch. Granted, the lobsters were small, but they were plentiful. We could get a lobster lunch, complete with drinks (tequila shots, margaritas, etc) for a dozen people, tip included, for under $200 (US).

Then, Americans started disappearing down there. Sometimes their loved ones would be contacted with ransom demands. Others would just never be seen again. It stopped being a place which was safe and welcoming to tourists, so we stopped going altogether...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> A lot of Americans used to want to go there to work, earn a living.
> 
> This afternoon, there is a film on TV later about 3 Americans who go to Cucaracha , Mexico to open a beauty salon, (with hilarious consequences).
> 
> ...


We used to go to Cancun frequently. Always staying at the Krystal at the point

We loved it there. Walk at 3am without a liberal criminal robbing you

Haven't been there since the alkihol poisonings in Mexico

Now drug wars in Cancun. My God. Even Cancun is turning to Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> When was Mexico a nice place, before the US invaded in 1846?



Ted Cruz loves it
He visits during every power failure
Damn, it’s cold here
If we leave now we can be sipping Margaritas on the beach by Happy Hour


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2021)

The huge debt by Mexico from the IMF allowed you white people to go to Mexico often and not have to see the depths of the squalor and poverty, now that Mexico has a revenue problem to go along with a debt problem you white people will need to find another spot to be decadent. Be sure to buy illegals drugs in the US where the cartel can make a profit.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> ....
> 
> Haven't been there since the alkihol poisonings in Mexico
> 
> ....


You might be thinking of the D.R.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2021)

The Russian mafia took over Cancun in the late 1990's the last time I was there, before when I was in Monterey in 1978 there was poverty and street kids selling drugs and their sister to exist.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> During the Roosevelt Depression,  people like these fish peddlers who couldn't make a living in California sometimes went south.


And to the USSR and Nazi Germany.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 6, 2021)

Moonglow Mexico was a great place as recently as the 80s. I used to go there frequently until the drug cartels and the corrupt government turned it into a shit hole.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Moonglow Mexico was a great place as recently as the 80s. I used to go there frequently until the drug cartels and the corrupt government turned it into a shit hole.


It was a shithole when I went there in 1978 but I enjoyed all the vice and sin.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> A lot of Americans used to want to go there to work, earn a living.
> 
> This afternoon, there is a film on TV later about 3 Americans who go to Cucaracha , Mexico to open a beauty salon, (with hilarious consequences).
> 
> ...


I’ve been surfing and fishing all over Mexico, central and South America for decades….it’s always been a disgusting shithole full of subhuman filth….ALWAYS


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> A lot of Americans used to want to go there to work, earn a living.
> 
> This afternoon, there is a film on TV later about 3 Americans who go to Cucaracha , Mexico to open a beauty salon, (with hilarious consequences).
> 
> ...






Mexico has NEVER been a nice place.  There are small, very nice, very elite places, and then there is the rest of the third world shithole.  Which is sad because the people are for the most part genuinely good.  It is their corrupt leaders who are scum.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’ve been surfing and fishing all over Mexico, central and South America for decades….it’s always been a disgusting shithole full of subhuman filth….ALWAYS


There are some towns you pass through that you hope you never have to encounter after a car breakdown.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

westwall said:


> Mexico has NEVER been a nice place.  There are small, very nice, very elite places, and then there is the rest of the third world shithole.  Which is sad because the people are for the most part genuinely good.  It is their corrupt leaders who are scum.


I don’t know bud…..the “good people” I know don’t commit crime at the rate they do in ALL brown shitholes.


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> I don’t know bud…..the “good people” I know don’t commit crime at the rate they do in ALL brown shitholes.





Narco terrorists are the worst of the worst, get away from them and the Mexican people are hard working, good folks.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

westwall said:


> Narco terrorists are the worst of the worst, get away from them and the Mexican people are hard working, good folks.


I’m pretty sure cartels aren’t committing all the crime.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’ve been surfing and fishing all over Mexico, central and South America for decades….it’s always been a disgusting shithole full of subhuman filth….ALWAYS


it cant be that bad if you actually go down there......after all everything you post you say you cant stand these people.....so just made up stories so you can play a bigot here?...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> it cant be that bad if you actually go down there......after all everything you post you say you cant stand these people.....so just made up stories so you can play a bigot here?...


What’s made up…you think brown people aren’t culturally flawed?
Why is every single predominantly brown community, city state and nation a disgusting dangerous shithole?
Don’t be scared….the data is everywhere


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> What’s made up…you think brown people aren’t culturally flawed?
> Why is every single predominantly brown community, city state and nation a disgusting dangerous shithole?
> Don’t be scared….the data is everywhere


nice dance....if you hate those people so much you would be fishing somewhere else.....try addressing that....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> nice dance....if you hate those people so much you would be fishing somewhere else.....try addressing that....


I don’t mind the locals that stay in their shitholes….I hate the ones that break into my country…don’t you?


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m pretty sure cartels aren’t committing all the crime.
> View attachment 561094





Actually, they are responsible for probably 85% of all the violent crime in Mexico.  Shocking, but true.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

westwall said:


> Actually, they are responsible for probably 85% of all the violent crime in Mexico.  Shocking, but true.


Total coincidence that they commit off the charts levels of violence here?


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The huge debt by Mexico from the IMF allowed you white people to go to Mexico often and not have to see the depths of the squalor and poverty, now that Mexico has a revenue problem to go along with a debt problem you white people will need to find another spot to be decadent. Be sure to buy illegals drugs in the US where the cartel can make a profit.




Gee, so sounds like what your saying is that Mexico would be so much better off without all that damn tourism. By your accounts.. most of those people are just being decadent.. and well.. Mexico doesnt need that money.. hell there are no busineses over there who want to see someone stop by.

Have you EVER... visited another country in your life MoonGlow?










						Tourism in Mexico - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*"Tourism in Mexico* is a very important industry. Since the 1960s, it has been heavily promoted by the Mexican government, as "an industry without smokestacks."[1] Mexico has traditionally been among the most visited countries in the world according to the World Tourism Organization, and it is the second-most visited country in the Americas, after the United States. In 2017, Mexico was ranked as the sixth-most visited country in the world for tourism activities. Mexico has a significant number of UNESCO World Heritage sites with the list including ancient ruins, colonial cities, and natural reserves, as well as a number of works of modern public and private architecture. Mexico has attracted foreign visitors beginning in the early nineteenth century,[2] cultural festivals, colonial cities, nature reserves and the beach resorts. The nation's temperate climate and unique culture – a fusion of the European and the Mesoamerican are attractive to tourists. The peak tourism seasons in the country are during December and the mid-Summer, with brief surges during the week before Easter and Spring break, when many of the beach resort sites become popular destinations for college students from the United States.

The majority of tourists come to Mexico from the United States and Canada. Other visitors come from other Latin American countries. A small number of tourists also come from Europe and Asia.[3]"





			https://www.oecd.org/industry/tourism/MEXICO%20TOURISM%20POLICY%20REVIEW_EXECUTIVE%20SUMMARY_ENG.pdf
		


"Tourism is high on the policy agenda in Mexico, and is identified as one of six priority economic sectors in the National Development Plan 2013-18. The country has a remarkable range of well-articulated tourism plans and programmes which aim to spur investment and economic growth, promote balanced regional development and stimulate more productive, inclusive and sustainable growth. Ensuring these plans and programmes are effectively co-ordinated and implemented will be vital to realising Mexico’s tourism development potential, and delivering on these objectives. This requires a stronger and more efficient governance framework, and an integrated and well co-ordinated approach across many government departments, at different levels of government, and with closer involvement of the private sector. Mexico would particularly benefit from a more strategic policy approach to tourism development, and a stronger focus on implementation. The recent public sector spending cuts makes this situation more challenging, but also more necessary."


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> What’s made up…you think brown people aren’t culturally flawed?
> .....


You don't think YOU are mentally and morally flawed, cockroach?


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Total coincidence that they commit off the charts levels of violence here?





Mexico exports their bad ones to here, because we have more money.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 6, 2021)

When I was a kid we lived in El Paso, in a neighborhood near the bridge to Juarez. We used to ride our bikes over the bridge to play with friends  who lived in Juarez and vice versa. It was a safe and fun place in those days after WW II and in the 1950's. Not any more, though. Juarez is a shithole and it has spread to El Paso along the river there.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> A lot of Americans used to want to go there to work, earn a living.
> 
> This afternoon, there is a film on TV later about 3 Americans who go to Cucaracha , Mexico to open a beauty salon, (with hilarious consequences).
> 
> ...


*Dirt Roads, Dirt Houses, Dirt People*

Get ahold of _Serenade, _by James M. Cain, the novel he wrote in 1937 after _A Postman Always Rings Twice.  _Integrated Mexico has been a mess ever since they drove the Spaniards out.


----------



## westwall (Nov 6, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Dirt Roads, Dirt Houses, Dirt People*
> 
> Get ahold of _Serenade, _by James M. Cain, the novel he wrote in 1937 after _A Postman Always Rings Twice.  _Integrated Mexico has been a mess ever since they drove the Spaniards out.






It's been a mess since the revolution.  The ruling elite rape the people, and that has never changed.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> I don’t mind the locals that stay in their shitholes….I hate the ones that break into my country…don’t you?


you sure move the goal posts to suit your shit dont you?......


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> you sure move the goal posts to suit your shit dont you?......


What shit bud?
Don’t all good real Americans hate the pieces of shits that shit on our sovereignty?
Answer my questions…don’t be afraid to embarass yourself in public


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> What shit bud?
> Don’t all good real Americans hate the pieces of shits that shit on our sovereignty?
> Answer my questions…don’t be afraid to embarass yourself in public


look bud....you have said you hate those people but yet go on vacation to were they fucking live?..give us a fucking break...you are as phony as your girlfriend tipsy is....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 6, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> look bud....you have said you hate those people but yet go on vacation to were they fucking live?..give us a fucking break...you are as phony as your girlfriend tipsy is....


I think you’re quite confused Harry….You can’t make the simple distinction between Marco, the skipper running the 38’ Viking sportfisher in La Paz and Gustavo breaking into our nation to run his baby factory and fuck us over…that’s weird BUD


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2021)

I can testify personally that Mexico  used to be a nice place, my Dad and mother and sister and brother, we lived there years ago..it was so much fun for us....not so much for my Dad rest his soul, he simply couldn't cope with the Mexican corruption at all levels, was  just too much.

He hated it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> ...
> Don’t all good real Americans hate the pieces of shits that shit on our sovereignty?
> ....


All good real Americans know that subhuman, cowardly, hateful pieces of dog shit like YOU have no place in my great nation.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> I think you’re quite confused Harry….You can’t make the simple distinction between Marco, the skipper running the 38’ Viking sportfisher in La Paz and Gustavo breaking into our nation to run his baby factory and fuck us over…that’s weird BUD


your the one confused.....or are you a hypocrite?....which is it?...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> your the one confused.....or are you a hypocrite?....which is it?...



FOR ME….there’s nothing confusing or hypocritical about it.
I HATE all wetbacks that break into our nation…I have nothing against Mexicans that stay in Mexico.
Is such a position really all that complicated?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

westwall said:


> Mexico exports their bad ones to here, because we have more money.


Hmmm….It looks like Unkotare Harry Dresden and Mad_Jack_Flint believe the American taxpayer should be ecstatic about fostering Mexico’s worse.


----------



## Peace (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser 
No, for me I find you to be a close minded bigot that believe everyone that is not white has to be a worthless criminal.

I have read your comments before and it is you dragging me into this conversation, so I will say this and I judge the individual and never the entire race unlike you!

So you can bitch at me all you want but let be clear I am willing to bet if your DNA was done and made public you would discover you are not as white as me and believe me I am fucking white!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> BrokeLoser
> No, for me I find you to be a close minded bigot that believe everyone that is not white has to be a worthless criminal.
> 
> I have read your comments before and it is you dragging me into this conversation, so I will say this and I judge the individual and never the entire race unlike you!
> ...


Thanks for noticing….I’m very proud of my bigotry. 
Bigotry is a sign that one is a person of standards and expectations…you know, those pesky core American virtues.


----------



## Peace (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Thanks for noticing….I’m very proud of my bigotry.
> Bigotry is a sign that one is a person of standards and expectations…you know, those pesky core American virtues.



No, your values are based on something that has never existed or hasn’t existed since the War Between the States…

Your kind is going extinct and I will not cry for you…


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> No, your values are based on something that has never existed or hasn’t existed since the War Between the States…
> 
> Your kind is going extinct and I will not cry for you…


I think you're wrong bud...I think your party of filth is hell-bent on reviving hardcore racism...I think they've done just that...and I'm glad they have.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> FOR ME….there’s nothing confusing or hypocritical about it.
> I HATE all wetbacks that break into our nation…I have nothing against Mexicans that stay in Mexico.
> Is such a position really all that complicated?


yes because thats not what you said in your old comments about them and you dam well know it....when you made your comments about Mexicans and other brown people you never made any distinction about them......now you make a distinction because you slipped up and said you go down into their homeland....oops.....


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> ........….I’m very proud of my bigotry.
> ....


Which indicates your utter lack of character or morality, you filthy cockroach.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Hmmm….It looks like Unkotare Harry Dresden and Mad_Jack_Flint believe the American taxpayer should be ecstatic about fostering Mexico’s worse.


why dont show me were i said that?.....you fucked up loser...once again.....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> yes because thats not what you said in your old comments about them and you dam well know it....when you made your comments about Mexicans and other brown people you never made any distinction about them......now you make a distinction because you slipped up and said you go down into their homeland....oops.....


You’re mistaken…I’ve simply fully engaged in the race game with the Left Harry…and you should to. 
All legit folks with a nutsack have engaged to some degree….it won’t be long before you’ll be forced to find your balls and get in the game….TRUST ME!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> You’re mistaken…I’ve simply fully engaged in the race game with the Left Harry…and you should to.
> All legit folks with a nutsack have engaged to some degree….it won’t be long before you’ll be forced to find your balls and get in the game….TRUST ME!


There is absolutely no reason for anyone to trust you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> You’re mistaken…I’ve simply fully engaged in the race game with the Left Harry…and you should to.
> All legit folks with a nutsack have engaged to some degree….it won’t be long before you’ll be forced to find your balls and get in the game….TRUST ME!


the only people who get in the "race game" are fucking racist......im sure you are right at home....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> the only people who get in the "race game" are fucking racist......im sure you are right at home....


Wrong Harry….you “old white guys“ have become Americas biggest threat…the Left can’t wait for you to die. This has ONLY happened because your generation is comprised of nutless fucking pussies who were too scared to push back against PC. FIND YOUR FUCKING BALLS!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> There is absolutely no reason for anyone to trust you.


Look Feelings Guy….you have refused to make any sense with anything you’ve posted…you’ve basically  become danielpalos


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Wrong Harry….you “old white guys“ have become Americas biggest threat…the Left can’t wait for you to die. This has ONLY happened because your generation is comprised of nutless fucking pussies who were too scared to push back against PC. FIND YOUR FUCKING BALLS!


if you saw me you would say....oh shit another brown guy....so hold your fucking white guy bullshit.....find your fucking balls and get out the state dumbass.....


----------



## TheParser (Nov 7, 2021)

1. Mexico is a beautiful country.

2. A lot of retired Americans live there and their money goes far (Many  have at least one servant).

3.  When it comes to many things, Mexicans are more tolerant than up-tight Americans.

a. They do not become hysterical over the matter of prostitution -- the way puritanical Americans do, for example.

4.  If you have money, you often can  bribe your way out of almost anything.

5. If you are not rich, you may be in BIG trouble if you cannot bribe a cop who stops you on a false accusation.

a. That's the infamous "mordida" (which means "bite," AKA "bribe").

6. Mexico has had a sad history.

a. Its first democratically elected president in the 20th century was assassinated when the American ambassador told the Mexican army that the United States would not object if it overthrew the president. (Just as the United States many years later told the Vietnamese army that this country would not object to their overthrowing their President Diem.  Whom the army also murdered.)

7.  Some years back, the Mexican powers-that-be decided to have clean elections for president.

a. In fact, some people think that Mexican elections are now  cleaner than the elections in (need I finish this sentence?).


----------



## Peace (Nov 7, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> There is absolutely no reason for anyone to trust you.


You know what?

I am truly a fucking racist bigot but I also know the fact all societies have their trash!

Just take parts of Kentucky and I can find the same level of trash there I can find in rural Mexico, so Broke Loser need to realize he is no different than those Mexicans he hates on!

Fact is I find Mexicans worth more value than many people in this country, and again I am freaking white!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> if you saw me you would say....oh shit another brown guy....so hold your fucking white guy bullshit.....find your fucking balls and get out the state dumbass.....


Well there we have it…you’re brown so by default you have to be KINDA pro illegal…just like Mexicrats knew you always would.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> and again I am freaking white!


Hahaha…is that you in the middle of the image below?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Just take parts of Kentucky and I can find the same level of trash there I can find in rural Mexico, so Broke Loser need to realize he is no different than those Mexicans he hates on!


You know thats not true…like Harry, you’re simply too scared and too woke to acknowledge the data…you’re self-manipulated.
Caucasians simply can’t match the propensity for criminality….evidenced in EVERY predominately brown community, city state and nation.

Major Findings


The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a non-black to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting” — defined as firing a bullet that hits someone — a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.
In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent.
In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
Both violent and non-violent crime has been declining in the United States since a high in 1993. 2015 saw a disturbing rise in murder in major American cities that some observers associated with “depolicing” in response to intense media and public scrutiny of police activity.





__





						The Color of Crime 2016 revised edition | The Color of Crime
					





					archive.colorofcrime.com


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Well there we have it…you’re brown so by default you have to be KINDA pro illegal…just like Mexicrats knew you always would.


if you knew anything about me asshole you would find me very anti-illegal immigration....but your whole thing is racial so like you have told many times by many here....you are a fucking racist.....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> if you knew anything about me asshole you would find me very anti-illegal immigration....but your whole thing is racial so like you have told many times by many here....you are a fucking racist.....


Ignorant scared fools often dub me a racist for being a realist. I’m totally good with that. Thanks Harry


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Ignorant scared fools often dub me a racist for being a realist. I’m totally good with that. Thanks Harry


ignorance is being someone like you....and they dub you a racist because you are a fucking racist...and i dont have any reason to be scared....but you?....you cry about those you fear all day long here...


----------



## Peace (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> ignorance is being someone like you....and they dub you a racist because you are a fucking racist...and i dont have any reason to be scared....but you?....you cry about those you fear all day long here...


A real  man does not worry about race, religion and so on and a real man just goes about his day making his life better than the day before and if he fails they do not blame anyone but themselves.

Broke Loser is not a real man but a child that fear they are losing something they never had…

I am also against illegal immigration and believe all illegals should be deported and start at the  back of the line but someone that come here legally I have no issue with and wish them the best!

Broke Loser believe everyone is illegal and is the INS agent in Born in East L.A. !


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> A real  man does not worry about race, religion and so on and a real man just goes about his day making his life better than the day before and if he fails they do not blame anyone but themselves.
> 
> Broke Loser is not a real man but a child that fear they are losing something they never had…
> 
> ...


his posts have always been anyone darker then him even ones born here are useless pieces of shit.....now he is modifying his story because he slipped up and told us he goes down there to be among them....next he will start telling us he has "brown" friends....


----------



## Peace (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> his posts have always been anyone darker then him even ones born here are useless pieces of shit.....now he is modifying his story because he slipped up and told us he goes down there to be among them....next he will start telling us he has "brown" friends....


He will tell us how he once was in loved a girl from San Salvador but she jilted him, so now he hate anyone from south of the border…


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> A real man does not worry about race, religion and so on and a real man just goes about his day making his life better than the day before and if he fails they do not blame anyone but themselves.


That sentiment feels so warm and fuzzy...then reality hits and us intelligent beings run calculations through our heads when making decisions.
Let me explain:
First, let me be crystal clear...it’s actually not about skin color, as I've said many times before, I hate all pieces of shit regardless of skin color. I’m an equal opportunity hater. In fact, I definitely hate woke white guilt liberals more than any other ‘group’ that I hate.
Anyhow...here goes....The odds / statistics PROVE that Darkies have a much greater propensity for being a total piece of shit.
We’re suppose to be intelligent beings, we have the ability to reason, estimate and forecast. We’re suppose to consider odds, plausibility and probabilities. We are not supposed to set our intelligence aside for PC because ethnicity is part of the equation. That's what retarded fools do.
Let me go deeper....my daughters attend USC; they could drive through Compton to get home and probably save a few minutes, but I, being the intelligent being that I am tell them not to drive through Compton as it is a dangerous super shithole packed full of dark degenerate pieces of worthless shit....nobody sane and in touch would dare tell their 5'2" blonde hair, blue eyed daughters to drive through Compton to save a few minutes...However, woke white guilt whacko fathers would probably suggest they stop and get fuel at the shithole ghetto station on Crenshaw just to prove their wokeness.
Don’t be a retarded fool....don’t be scared...GENERALIZE...it’s what ALL wise people do.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> his posts have always been anyone darker then him even ones born here are useless pieces of shit.....now he is modifying his story because he slipped up and told us he goes down there to be among them....next he will start telling us he has "brown" friends....


My posts have always reflected the same position….America needs to rid itself of 20-40 million brown people and ALL of their anchor babies here on stolen citizenships TODAY!
I’ll happily foster those with a 100% LEGAL lineage.
Scary shit huh?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> He will tell us how he once was in loved a girl from San Salvador but she jilted him, so now he hate anyone from south of the border…


NEGATIVE…I’m far wiser than that.
I’d never EVER date outside of my race…I wouldn’t dare pollute my bloodline…Just like I wouldn’t dare cross-breed my french bulldogs. Simple shit for sane folks


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Wrong Harry….you “old white guys“ have become Americas biggest threat…the Left can’t wait for you to die. This has ONLY happened because your generation is comprised of nutless fucking pussies who were too scared to push back against PC. FIND YOUR FUCKING BALLS!


YOU are a nutless fucking pussy who is scared to death of a skin color, you cowardly fucking cockroach.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> My posts have always reflected the same position….America needs to rid itself of 20-40 million ....


America needs to rid itself of ONE nutless fucking PUSSY like YOU to start with, you fucking cockroach.


----------



## Peace (Nov 7, 2021)

Unkotare

Stop it!

Did you know my grandfather was a Nazi?

My Aunt that raised me was Jewish?

Her father called for me at his death bed?

Why am I mentioning this?

Simple, I am the grandson of a Nazi and a Belarusian Jew saw more in me than his own grandchildren , so I live with that burden daily and try not to be the bigot in my bloodline!

So let it go mate!


----------



## ESay (Nov 8, 2021)

TheParser said:


> 4. If you have money, you often can bribe your way out of almost anything


That is why Mexico is a shit hole for the most part. As well as other Latin American countries. Given that the number of the Hispanics in the US is growing and their political influence will be growing alongside with that, the main task will be not letting this cultural feature to spread across the country.


----------



## TheParser (Nov 8, 2021)

ESay said:


> Given that the number of the Hispanics in the US is growing and their political influence will be growing alongside with that, the main task will be not letting this cultural feature to spread across the country.


You have touched on a very sensitive matter.

Of course, many Hispanics are as honest or even *more* honest than people of other ethnicities.

But it is a (hurtful) fact that in Hispanic culture, giving an unfair advantage to family and friends is not considered "corruption."

Here in the greater Los Angeles area, some of the suburbs  are primarily Hispanic in population as well as in the ethnicity of their local government officials. Some of the biggest corruption scandals have been in those cities.

Here in the city of Los Angeles itself, in recent years African American and Asian American and Caucasian American and Hispanic American officials have been indicted by the *feds *on various charges of corruption.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

ESay said:


> That is why Mexico is a shit hole for the most part. As well as other Latin American countries. Given that the number of the Hispanics in the US is growing and their political influence will be growing alongside with that, the main task will be not letting this cultural feature to spread across the country.


It’s too late…literally every single brown community here is a filthy, dangerous shithole. 
You can take the Mexican out of Mexico but you can’t take the Mexico out of the Mexican.
Cultural deficiencies hold them back and will for another century.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> My posts have always reflected the same position….America needs to rid itself of 20-40 million brown people and ALL of their anchor babies here on stolen citizenships TODAY!
> I’ll happily foster those with a 100% LEGAL lineage.
> Scary shit huh?


its to late loser....i already know how you really feel,you have told me many a time....try that shit on those who dont know you.....i know better....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> its to late loser....i already know how you really feel,you have told me many a time....try that shit on those who dont know you.....i know better....


How do you respond to my extreme hatred for woke white guilt whackos? Remember, I hate this class of folks far more than I hate illegals. Racism?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> .....
> Cultural deficiencies hold them back and will for another century.


Your weakness and fear will hold you back for the rest of your miserable days, cockroach.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Your weakness and fear will hold you back for the rest of your miserable days, cockroach.


Easy Feelings Guy…pay attention to the data…I make none of this up.
A browner America is a shittier America…its just that simple bud….FACT!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> How do you respond to my extreme hatred for woke white guilt whackos? Remember, I hate this class of folks far more than I hate illegals. Racism?


are you trying to change the subject?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Easy Feelings Guy…pay attention to the data…I make none of this up.
> A browner America is a shittier America…its just that simple bud….FACT!


then you had better tell all your white friends to quit going to the beach to get browner.....


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> ....…I make none of this up.
> ....


Don't worry, everyone believes you are a filthy fucking coward.


----------



## ESay (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> It’s too late…literally every single brown community here is a filthy, dangerous shithole.
> You can take the Mexican out of Mexico but you can’t take the Mexico out of the Mexican.
> Cultural deficiencies hold them back and will for another century.


 Well, that was said about the Irish, Jews, Italians and so on in some past time. In 1920-30s these ethnic groups were major suppliers for street gangs. Who remembers this now?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

ESay said:


> Well, that was said about the Irish, Jews, Italians and so on in some past time. In 1920-30s these ethnic groups were major suppliers for street gangs. Who remembers this now?


What exactly do you mean by that?
I thought we were talking about what is in todays time?
In 1920-30….Did we have have a system that forced Americans to pay worthless thirdworlders to procreate on their soil?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

ESay said:


> Well, that was said about the Irish, Jews, Italians and so on in some past time. In 1920-30s these ethnic groups were major suppliers for street gangs. Who remembers this now?


We owned slaves in the 1920’s as well…Who remembers this now?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> ...
> I thought we were talking about what is in todays time?
> ...


Then why are YOU stuck in the 1850s, you filthy loser?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Then why are YOU stuck in the 1850s, you filthy loser?


The Declaration Of Independence was executed in 1776….A war was fought in 1846, our soldier’s were killed. Mexico’s people are not Americans….We are not part of Mexico….Sorry Humberto.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> The Declaration Of Independence was executed in 1776….A war was fought in 1846, .......


Wow, you went all the way to jr high.....


----------



## ESay (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> What exactly do you mean by that?
> I thought we were talking about what is in todays time?
> In 1920-30….Did we have have a system that forced Americans to pay worthless thirdworlders to procreate on their soil?


Yes, about todays time. And I drew a parallel from the past, when some groups of immigrants were viewed similarly with the groups the US have now.

When people move from socially and economically less developed places into another country, they always stir some troubles. And give the rise to crime. After the time, when they and their children integrate into the society, their social and criminal level tends to be more or less the same as in the host nation.


----------



## ESay (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> We owned slaves in the 1920’s as well…Who remembers this now?


What do you mean exactly?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 9, 2021)

ESay said:


> Yes, about todays time. And I drew a parallel from the past, when some groups of immigrants were viewed similarly with the groups the US have now.
> 
> When people move from socially and economically less developed places into another country, they always stir some troubles. And give the rise to crime. After the time, when they and their children integrate into the society, their social and criminal level tends to be more or less the same as in the host nation.


There is no parallel to be drawn between invited, vetted europeans and uninvited, unvetted illegal thirdworlders.


----------



## ESay (Nov 9, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> There is no parallel to be drawn between invited, vetted europeans and uninvited, unvetted illegal thirdworlders.


They are invited too, de facto at least. The US economy needs them. Europe now is in demographic decline and can't offer enough numbers of young and active workforce as it used to be.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 9, 2021)

ESay said:


> They are invited too, de facto at least. The US economy needs them. Europe now is in demographic decline and can't offer enough numbers of young and active workforce as it used to be.


The People vote in America. The People lay laws on the books…there is no such thing as de facto invitation.


----------



## ESay (Nov 9, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> The People vote in America. The People lay laws on the books…there is no such thing as de facto invitation.


Yeah, but there are millions of immigrants from Latin America who live and work in the US for years.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 9, 2021)

ESay said:


> Yeah, but there are millions of immigrants from Latin America who live and work in the US for years.


That’s true…and certainly nothing we should tolerate.
An Operation Wetback 2.0 is long overdue.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 9, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The huge debt by Mexico from the IMF allowed you white people to go to Mexico often and not have to see the depths of the squalor and poverty, now that Mexico has a revenue problem to go along with a debt problem you white people will need to find another spot to be decadent. Be sure to buy illegals drugs in the US where the cartel can make a profit.



It's still a great place to go, actually. Xenophobic racists like you should stay away, though. Better that you just wallow in your ignorance and stay in your trailer park.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 10, 2021)

ESay said:


> They are invited too, de facto at least. The US economy needs them. Europe now is in demographic decline and can't offer enough numbers of young and active workforce as it used to be.



Just because some greedy cretins want to get a rich a lot faster and love importing lots of cheap labor doesn't constitute a 'labor shortage', and despite all the gushing narratives many of those European immigrants suffered and died instead of 'assimilating and prospering later on'; malnutrition and epidemics were the  norm, so were slums. Slaves were actually better off economically than 'free white labor', especially in the South. The current use of immigrant labor both illegal and legal has zero to do with 'labor shortages' and a lot to do with mere greed, same as always, only with the current crop the corporations have them living on welfare to keep them here while buying themselves tax breaks and subsidies, and it's bankrupting the social safety net for real citizens and tanking their incomes.


----------



## ESay (Nov 10, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> That’s true…and certainly nothing we should tolerate.
> An Operation Wetback 2.0 is long overdue.


 I don't think it will come true. They are already integrated (if it may be called that) into American economy and society. And the vast majority of them will be legalized. This is reality. Maybe a sad reality for someone.


----------



## ESay (Nov 10, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Just because some greedy cretins want to get a rich a lot faster and love importing lots of cheap labor doesn't constitute a 'labor shortage', and despite all the gushing narratives many of those European immigrants suffered and died instead of 'assimilating and prospering later on'; malnutrition and epidemics were the  norm, so were slums. Slaves were actually better off economically than 'free white labor', especially in the South. The current use of immigrant labor both illegal and legal has zero to do with 'labor shortages' and a lot to do with mere greed, same as always, only with the current crop the corporations have them living on welfare to keep them here while buying themselves tax breaks and subsidies, and it's bankrupting the social safety net for real citizens and tanking their incomes.


In this case I always recall unemployment statistics in the US before the pandemic. In 2019 the unemployment rate was the lowest since 1950s. And that is despite millions of migrants and all production that has been outsourced in more cheap countries.

Some time ago, I watched videos on YouTube of some Russian bloggers who moved to the US. They worked as helpers in moving business. According to them, it was hard not to find a job in the US. And they were people who almost didn't know English, didn't have any qualifications and didn't have any legal documents. Quite telling story, isn't it?


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 10, 2021)

ESay said:


> In this case I always recall unemployment statistics in the US before the pandemic. In 2019 the unemployment rate was the lowest since 1950s. And that is despite millions of migrants and all production that has been outsourced in more cheap countries.
> 
> Some time ago, I watched videos on YouTube of some Russian bloggers who moved to the US. They worked as helpers in moving business. According to them, it was hard not to find a job in the US. And they were people who almost didn't know English, didn't have any qualifications and didn't have any legal documents. Quite telling story, isn't it?



lots of crap jobs that pay far less than minimum wage are of course 'available'. It also requires a much larger welfare system to keep them cheap. Quite an interesting fact, isn't it? Importing another 140 million dumbasses and savages is a disaster, not a plus. Cheap labor only makes crooks richer.


----------



## ESay (Nov 10, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> lots of crap jobs that pay far less than minimum wage are of course 'available'. It also requires a much larger welfare system to keep them cheap. Quite an interesting fact, isn't it? Importing another 140 million dumbasses and savages is a disaster, not a plus. Cheap labor only makes crooks richer.


Well, cheap labour also makes production and services more available to customers. Doesn't it? And crap jobs are anyway jobs which require someone to do them.

 No one says that immigration should have limitless scale. It seems that the most real and best option for the US is working out a plan for sealing off its southern border with legalizing the majority of immigrants who are already in the US.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 10, 2021)

ESay said:


> Well, cheap labour also makes production and services more available to customers. Doesn't it? And crap jobs are anyway jobs which require someone to do them.


Explain in detail how real Americans benefit from illegal labor….explain what Americans save per year as a result of this illegal labor. I’m certain you have the data…since you sound so confident in what you assert.
We need numbers.


----------



## ESay (Nov 11, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Explain in detail how real Americans benefit from illegal labor….explain what Americans save per year as a result of this illegal labor. I’m certain you have the data…since you sound so confident in what you assert.
> We need numbers.


 I don't have these numbers. And what data can I provide? I just express my opinion based on information I get from open sources, and try to apply common logic to process that.

How Americans benefit? Above, I mentioned some Russians who worked in moving business. Some of them claimed that 80% of workers in this field in NYC area were such illegals from Russia and Eastern Europe like themselves. I don't know whether this claim is true. And of course their salary rates aren't too high.

So, American people get cheap workers and affordable services and those guys get an opportunity to earn some money abroad.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 11, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> It was a shithole when I went there in 1978 but I enjoyed all the vice and sin.


Going to Tijuana to get a blow job is not going to Mexico.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Going to Tijuana to get a blow job is not going to Mexico.


Never been there but you can get a blowjob anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 15, 2021)

ESay said:


> Well, cheap labour also makes production and services more available to customers. Doesn't it?



No, it doesn't, that's a myth. Replacing American construction workers with cheap illegals doesn't make houses cheaper, they still sell them for whatever the market will bear, they don't reduce prices just because the labor was a lot cheaper, and a lot those cheap Russian movers are thieves and scammers, no net savings for Americans there either. Like I said, only the labor racketeers and crooks make money off illegals.


----------



## ESay (Nov 15, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> No, it doesn't, that's a myth. Replacing American construction workers with cheap illegals doesn't make houses cheaper, they still sell them for whatever the market will bear, they don't reduce prices just because the labor was a lot cheaper, and a lot those cheap Russian movers are thieves and scammers, no net savings for Americans there either. Like I said, only the labor racketeers and crooks make money off illegals.


Well, that may be true that the main benefactors of illegal labor are those people that hire them. And these people are used to getting certain profits by using this cheap labour. I have few doubts that after the cost of their hired workers increases, they will increase the price of their goods or services to keep safe their profit.

Also, expelling foreign workers doesn't mean that the natives will rush on their places. Look on Britain as an example and their troubles some time ago due to workers shortage caused by Brexit and the pandemic.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 15, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Never been there but you can get a blowjob anywhere in Mexico.



Just stay in your trailer park. Please.


----------

